# Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

*Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

Looking to try out a 15" sub in a sealed enclosure, but would like to go with the smallest enclosure I can.

Curious if anyone out there has tried to build the smallest sealed enclosure they could for a 15" sub, and wondering what its measurements were. Also, curious what 15" small sealed enclosure subs folk have had good experience with, either expensive or modest in cost....


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

idq 15v2
1.10 to 1.75 sealed 
I have never heard one though. I have a oz me 15 waiting to go into 1.75 this summer.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

By the way, my thinking was that a box with an exterior of 18" x 18" x 8" would yield (after subtracting 1.5" for 3/4" MDF on each side) an interior volume with dimensions 16.5 x 16.5 x 6.5". This would equate to a box with an internal volume of:

1769.625 in³ = 1.02408 ft³

I am not sure a box for a 15-inch sub could be made much smaller? This assumes that the sub is, of course, no deeper than 6.5" + 3/4" (MDF).


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

bjayjr5679-
What Oz ME is that? 15.4 or 15.2?

Mike


----------



## CAPO (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

I have went as low as 1.1 with my AA Avalanche


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

I've seen the Dayton HO 15" run in 1.6 cubes sealed.


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

I've had my ID v2 15 in 1.75.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

I had an old Infinity Beta 15 I ran in 1.1. Sweet.


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

15.4 

QUOTE=Hoot;694423]bjayjr5679-
What Oz ME is that? 15.4 or 15.2?

Mike[/QUOTE]


----------



## buggsson (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

Mach 5 Audio IXL 15.2.2 will do 1.05ft^3 with a Qtc of close to 0.8 and a F3 of 43 Hz.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

JBL W15GTI 1.5cf


----------



## aznboi3644 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

1 cu ft seems pretty small for a 15" sub.

Why not put a 12" sub in that 1 cu ft and get better extension?


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

15s should ideally be in large enclosures.....when I think of 15s I think of 3-5 cubic feet.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

bjayjr5679-
I've got a single Oz ME 15.4, myself - was going to run it in the rear deck, but really was thinking about running two up there. Might sell mine, or buy a second one, tho they are not easy to find.

Infinity-
Guess what? I've got a 15" Beta, also; hence, this discussion!  And, as you appear to understand, the small enclosure for a normal response curve is merely 1.1 cubic feet. 

What's this about *should be* in LARGE enclosures? Better extension = best SQ?


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*



Hoot said:


> What's this about *should be* in LARGE enclosures? Better extension = best SQ?


Nah, it's not about the extension. More about the damping factor for a large sub like that. With so much cone area, I wouldn't worry about a "dry sound". 

I'm picky when it comes to SQ, and a high excursion 15 in a small enclosure just doesn't sound like it would work for me on paper, but if others are happy with it, who am I to stop them. 

Looking at the KEF/Coustic 15" sub spec sheet, they recommend 1.25 cubic feet for .707 butterworth and 2.5 cubic feet for .5 Bessel. These #s are recommended with "heavy fill". 

fs: 22 hz
qts: .20
vas: 11.7 cubic feet

With a q that low, you kinda would expect a smaller enclosure.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

High-excursion woofers? Hey, not at all a requirement, and hardly all 15" woofers are built for that, as I am sure you'd agree. In fact, if you have ever seen an Infinity Beta you most certainly know what I mean - they are pure SQ woofers and the surrounds on them are very modest, if not truly small (narrow/short) - I think generally more common to find this style in the early 90s when they were built. 

You add an interesting point, though... wonder what the surround profiles look like for 15" subs that are designed to work well in smaller sealed enclosures (let's say < 1.5 cu/feet). Tempest? IDQ? Some of the Daytons? Others?


----------



## buggsson (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*



Hoot said:


> You add an interesting point, though... wonder what the surround profiles look like for 15" subs that are designed to work well in smaller sealed enclosures (let's say < 1.5 cu/feet).


I think that the way how the driver is damped would be of highest priority, as with such a small sealed enclosure as you want, you really need a driver with a very loose suspension. The amount of stroke will more give an inclination of how high you will be able to play real low. I have not seen many a 15" that will be good in a sealed application that will give you small boxes with the Qtc much below 0.8.

The Treo Engineering SSX 15.11 and a Qtc of 0.8, F3 at 42.45 Hz will do in a 1.3ft^3 box. But that is not what Treo recommends, they say 2.1ft^3 and F3 40.2 Hz.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

Thanks for the discussion. Well, below is an example of "a 15" that will be good in a sealed application that will give you small boxes with the Qtc much below 0.8":

The Infinity Beta 15 DVC Specs (recommended enclosure is SEALED)

Power handling per 4 ohm coil = 350 watts RMS
Sensitivity = 97db (2.83v @ 1m)
Freq response = 18-350Hz
Qts .23
Maximum excursion .39

Enclosure sizes, as stated in the manual

Normal response 1.1 cubic feet
Enhanced 1.75
Extended 2.2

Question... Buggsson, you say: "The amount of stroke will more give an inclination of how "HIGH" you would want to play real low...." This implies what? Buggsson, I am assuming you are talking about strictly SPL, but most of us can achieve SPL that would probably have a person wanna exit the car with one 12" sub and a nice set of components. And, we are, of course, talking about distortion-free sound that is pleasing to the ear and hits you extremely hard in the chest. And, while, pleasing, most certainly is loud enough to contribute to hearing deterioration over time if not careful.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

There is an option that nobody has mentioned yet. If you want to run a 15" in a small enclosure, why not go aperiodic? It's proven to work and yield really nice results if you'll take the time to tune the membrane correctly.


----------



## buggsson (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*



Hoot said:


> Normal response 1.1 cubic feet
> Enhanced 1.75
> Extended 2.2
> 
> Question... Buggsson, you say: "The amount of stroke will more give an inclination of how "HIGH" you would want to play real low...." This implies what? Buggsson, I am assuming you are talking about strictly SPL, but most of us can achieve SPL that would probably have a person wanna exit the car with one 12" sub and a nice set of components. And, we are, of course, talking about distortion-free sound that is pleasing to the ear and hits you extremely hard in the chest. And, while, pleasing, most certainly is loud enough to contribute to hearing deterioration over time if not careful.


Yes, that was small indeed. And yes again, I was talking about the SPL aspect as I thought someone was talking about long stroked subs in the beginning of the thread. I do understand that "we are, of course, talking about distortion-free sound that is pleasing to the ear and hits you extremely hard in the chest. And, while, pleasing, most certainly is loud enough to contribute to hearing deterioration over time if not careful." It was more like a note that you can have it both if you like, if you choose your driver accordingly. I'll have to listen in a bunch load of cars with subs myself before I go there, to know how that sub business works in the real world.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

And somewhere to vent the membrane to.



Boostedrex said:


> There is an option that nobody has mentioned yet. If you want to run a 15" in a small enclosure, why not go aperiodic? It's proven to work and yield really nice results if you'll take the time to tune the membrane correctly.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

How about NO enclosure, and just go IB??

AE Speakers Online Store

A VERY nice price for one hell of a 15.... The specs are just incredible to.... so is the look... I'd be running them if they would fit my trunk opening.. (the basket shape won't allow it)


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

None available until mid May though.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*



thehatedguy said:


> And somewhere to vent the membrane to.


Good call sir. But that isn't as much of a problem as getting the membrane tuned right IMHO. Sheetmetal is easy to cut.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

I know...but you know how some people are about cutting on a car. bunch of pansies...lol.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

Dont rule out ported on the Beta. They worked quite well in smallish ported enclosures- though I only tuned the 10" version as I didn't have space to port the 15's (92 notchback Mustang).


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*



thehatedguy said:


> I know...but you know how some people are about cutting on a car. bunch of pansies...lol.


Cutting isn't even necessary, just drop the subs in the baffle, get the baffle up there and seal it off. That said, unless someone wants to sell me a 15.4 Oz ME, I am am gonna go with the 15" Beta in a sealed box for now despite the wonderful ideas. I was just curious if there were other subs out there that can go as small as 1.1 cu feet. Sounds like only the IDQ....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

frequency response will rise ... say 40 hz and up {with authority to the sound }

You can take any speaker and enclose it with wood that touches it all the way around  [ the lack of low notes due to no air for the sub to sweep and the increased power needed to make it loud are the downsides  ]


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Smallest sealed enclosure for a 15" sub / Fave small enclosure 15" subwoofer*

I had my TC in a cube and a half before displacement. Not bad at all. It rolled off fairly fast but with cabin gain was not really an issue. It blended well with the front stage and yielded a very nice sound with no bloat.


----------

